# Yorkshire HPR training



## Samo23 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi,

We have had our puppy in basic puppy training/manners etc since we got her.

We would like to know look at some more advanced training specific for HPR dogs.
We currently live in East Yorkshire and are willing to travel for the right trainer.

Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations in this area of the country.

Thanks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a guy called Roy Bebbington often runs Grouse Experience Days on grouse moors in Yorkshire, I've been on a few and they're really grand days out for both dogs and handlers, hope this helps


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

^Plus Roy's facial hair is the envy of men and women alike.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> ^Plus Roy's facial hair is the envy of men and women alike.


So I’m not the only one that enjoys the pictures…


----------

